# Shocked and Pleased



## Psionyx (Feb 9, 2016)

I actually had a decent number of cash tips this weekend. Got $12 on Friday, $32 on Saturday and $19 on Sunday. Maybe it was the beautiful, sunny weather in SoCal for the first time in a while that did it. Maybe people all got paid and were feeling generous. Maybe it was the scent of the apple cinnamon air freshener in my car. Maybe it was my wit and charm... nah. 

Whatever it was, it was a nice change of pace. I did manage to educate some passengers this weekend that the tip is NOT included (one of them went on to tip, the other expressed shock and said that she thought it was, and then didn't tip anyway). Hopefully this trend of increasing tippage continues into the Summer.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Maybe it was the scent of the apple cinnamon air freshener in my car. <3

I really, really hope you aren't single.


----------

